# 1953 Monark Silver King vintage - $900



## TJW (Aug 2, 2015)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bid/5093679484.html

This seller in Loveland, Ohio has quite a few bikes for sale.


----------



## KingSized HD (Aug 2, 2015)

That's nice! Nice collection he has too. Thanks for sharing.


----------

